
USB 3.0 SuperSpeed gone wild at CES 2010, trumps even your new SSD - jacquesm
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/09/usb-3-0-superspeed-gone-wild-at-ces-2010-trumps-even-your-new-s/
======
lutorm
Nice, but the big news to me in that article is that Apple seems to once again
go their own way with the LightPeak one-connector-to-rule-them-all
alternative.

~~~
blintson
Anybody here know if Apple + Intel own a patent on the LightPeak connectors?
Like, maybe, they want everybody to use LightPeak, but more importantly, pay
Apple and Intel for LightPeak licensing?

If I'm wrong, and they're really promoting a standard for optical transfer
from PC to peripheral that's awesome.

~~~
jacquesm
USB 3.0 is optical if I understood the article correctly.

------
pronoiac
_Yes, we're about to enter another dimension. A time when external drives are
as fast as internal ones._

Just checking - is this hyperbole? I've had external Firewire drives that
offered noticably more bandwidth than my internal drives at the time, & before
that, scsi.

~~~
callahad
Or eSATA, of course.

